# Budget Gaming Rig



## ambuu (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Budget: $700 - $1000

2. Brands: AMD Phenom processor, 8800gt video card

3. Multitasking: Tons of multitasking

4. Gaming: All the latest games (bf2, crysis, bioshock, etc.)

5. Calculations: Media converting, yes

6. Overclocking: no planned overclocking

7. Storage: games/movies/music/etc. anywhere from 200gb - 500gb 

8. Legacy Support: Yes

9. Operating System: Vista Home Premium

10. Case: no preference, as long as its good quality

11. Accessories: Keyboard/Mouse bundle

12. Recycled Components: Nope

13. Monitor: No monitor needed

14. Stores: Newegg, Zipzoomfly, etc.

15. Location: United States


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I would recommend you go with a intel cpu if your going with a 8800. Or a radeon card if your going with the amd cpu. The drivers will just flat out work better. But most likely I think a core two duo with a 8800 would be your best bet. Let us know if your willing to change that. And as for the case thats really up to you.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

AMD Phenom 9600 Processor HD9600WCGDBOX - 2.30GHz, 4MB Cache, 1800MHz (3600 MT/s) FSB, Agena, Quad-Core, Retail, Socket AM2+, Processor with Fan- $259.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3476411&Sku=CP1-AM2-9600

MSI K9A2 CF-F Motherboard - AMD 790X, Socket AM2+, ATX, Audio, PCI Express, CrossFire Ready, Gigabit LAN, USB 2.0, Serial ATA, RAID-$99.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3489727&CatId=2320

Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory (2 x 1024MB)- $25.99 after rebate, 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2227141&sku=C13-2024
OR
Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz E.P.P. Memory (2 x 1024)-$37.99 after rebate
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2206874&sku=C13-2022

Or you could forego all that and get this:

XFX nForce 680i LT SLI Motherboard CPU Bundle - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor 2.40GHz OEM, Corsair TWINX 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 Memory (2 x 1024MB)- $399.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...tails.asp?EdpNo=3557020&Sku=MCM-680ILT-Q6600A

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 400GB Hard Drive - 7200, 8MB, Serial ATA-300, OEM- $89.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3318029&sku=TSD-400AS4

EVGA GeForce 8800 GT Video Card - 512MB DDR3, PCI Express 2.0, SLI Ready, (Dual Link) Dual DVI, HDTV, Video Card- $259.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3538922&Sku=E145-8832

Ultra LSP650 650-Watt Power Supply - ATX, SATA-Ready, SLI-Ready, 135mm Fan- $99.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276573&CatId=1483

Cooler Master Centurion Micro ATX Mid-Tower Case with Front USB and Audio Ports- $49.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2419013&Sku=C283-1127

Lite-On DH-20A4P-04 SuperAllwrite OEM DVD Burner - 20x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD±R DL, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x32x CD-R/RW, PATA, Black- $24.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424382&Sku=L12-1142 OEM

Logitech EX110 Cordless Keyboard and Mouse- $29.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1543169&CatId=1482

Total: ~$950

Also: you said "etc.", under retailers, so i assumed you would accept products from other stores as well.

I didn't include an OS on this list. With Vista, your price could go up to about $1100-$1200.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks good beefers but I would go with a different brand of power supply then ultra. Try antec's trio line or thermaltakes toughpower line 650w or above.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

how about CoolerMaster? or OCZ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OCZ is decent >>>> but add 100 watts to your needs 700 watt or 800watt will do nicely


coolermaster = yes but; *only* the real Power *PRO* 850 watt

their extreme power units are trash!



there are very few games if any that can use a quad core / compatible yes / are quads optimized for gaming = hell NO
even intel got caught lying during the early release of Penryn; saying there was a demo game that used all four cores, when in fact, it was thought to only make the cpu meter "appear" as all four cores were working :sigh::embarased:upset:

right now dual core is real deal for gaming


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, since i have a coolermaster extreme power, does that mean my system will crash on me? probably not, right? and the calculator said you only need around 500W for this setup, and to add another 150 just in case, makes about 650W?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have used the extreme power many times and I have worked on a fair number of machines that have the extreme power units in them.



such units are bought with the idea of cheaper alternative to high quality units, when you have to replace blown motherboards, burnt memory sticks that savings erodes very quickly

any PSU that is 70% efficient is junk in my book >>>>> any unit that gets its wattage rating at 25C operating temps is a bogus fraud in my book.

I have learned my lesson the hard way $$$$$ / I didnt start my journey pulling units off the top shelf either :wink:



we could get away with mid quality PSu's in yester year systems, but nowdays the components are pushed to the limits of voltage and heat, both spell disaster for the owner of a bargain power plant


----------

